# The butt spots" Pictures



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so every time pecan(one of my bucks) produces a spotted baby they all have a butt spot on the same side


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Picture of pecan


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Three of them have moon spots the one on the top right doesnt but all have great colors!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think the first one does have moon spots they are just on his shoulder and other side 
Or is it the color?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That one does but the top right one doesnt have any at least on its butt maybe if you post another pic on its sides or something maybe I can see if so


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The black one?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

His spots are a gray color.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok then he should be moon spotted. It looked kind of white in the first pic


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What lovely goats!! :shocked:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I know that this thread is more than two months old, but they are all beautiful! What's the buckling to doeling ratio this year from your buck Pecan?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

5 bucks to 3 does 
and one on the way due august 20th


----------

